# HudsonValleyHost officially owned by ColoCrossing



## zafouhar (Dec 1, 2014)

Well, I can't remember if this has been announced already officially but anyway its official: "HudsonValleyHost is part of the Velocity Servers Network Exchange, the owner or LowEndBox.com and LowEndTalk.com as well as ColoCrossing"

Any comments on this?


----------



## zafouhar (Dec 1, 2014)

This adds to 123Systems which is officially owned by ColoCrossing.

Now it remains for official announcements for the rest of the ColoCrossing shell companies: BlueVM, ChicagoVPS, GreenValueHost...


----------



## GaleDribble (Dec 1, 2014)

I thought this was known for over a year.


----------



## drmike (Dec 1, 2014)

Give me 30 minutes to clear my desk and get on my story telling sweater.

Milk and cookies for everyone.


----------



## Steven F (Dec 1, 2014)

HudsonValleyHost has been openly owned by ColoCrossing for a very long time...


----------



## drmike (Dec 1, 2014)

You can start right here:



That was posted on:

Posted 04 February 2014 - 04:07 PM

The thread where ColoCrossing was forced to public confess to ownership of HudsonValleyHost:

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1342625&highlight=hudsonvalleyhost+colocrossing

Posted: 01-23-14, 06:51 PM

The matter therein was a customer who ordered multiple servers from HVH and HVH didn't deliver such after a good long while.  The buyer asked to be refunded and HVH refused while keeping his money.

The OP posted across LET, vpsBoard and finally over at WHT.

The WHT thread includes comments from Ernie at HVH and Jon Biloh (owner of Colocrossing / VSNX).

It's a worthwhile read to see how they avoid things, get cornered then have a confession moment.

Amazing that WHT did go banning their accounts for the behavior and the many prior shell companies.  Some mods over at WHT did though clean up at rest Biloh's shilling for companies he owns / has investment interest in.


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 1, 2014)

drmike said:


> You can start right here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your story only goes back to 2014.  Mine is better, it goes back to 2004. 

Back in 2004, 16 year old Leetsauce's daddy Nick F got him a paintball gun and so Leetsauce decided he wanted to join a paintball team.  Leetsauce bragged on a paintball forum about his buddy Jon Biloh who was the bestest paintball player ever and played on a team called Zero Effect...

Fast forward a few years and Leetsauce is now calling himself Cristov and is drunker than a skunk, but that's another story.


----------



## drmike (Dec 1, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Your story only goes back to 2014.  Mine is better, it goes back to 2004.
> 
> Back in 2004, 16 year old Leetsauce's daddy Nick F got him a paintball gun and so Leetsauce decided he wanted to join a paintball team.  Leetsauce bragged on a paintball forum about his buddy Jon Biloh who was the bestest paintball player ever and played on a team called Zero Effect...
> 
> Fast forward a few years and Leetsauce is now calling himself Cristov and is drunker than a skunk, but that's another story.


Bahahaha, make the laughter stop.

Evolution of a 'G.

Burbs to paintball to gaming to hosting to Fortune 5000.

Besties yo'.


----------



## comXyz (Dec 1, 2014)

Well, CC and HVH felt in love a long time ago, maybe now they're going to have kids?


----------



## GreenHostBox (Dec 1, 2014)

This isn't much of a surprising news. If you live chat in ColoCrossing, it's more than likely you'll come across chatting with Ernie from HVH.


----------



## drmike (Dec 1, 2014)

GreenHostBox said:


> This isn't much of a surprising news. If you live chat in ColoCrossing, it's more than likely you'll come across chatting with Ernie from HVH.


So you are saying that Ernie is manning Colocrossing's Live Chat also??????


----------



## Jasson.Pass (Dec 2, 2014)

Isn't GVH owned by HVH too and Jon works for Ernie at least what I read on other places?


----------



## msp - nick (Dec 2, 2014)

Jasson.Pass said:


> Isn't GVH owned by HVH too and Jon works for Ernie at least what I read on other places?


I think so.


----------



## drmike (Dec 2, 2014)

Jasson.Pass said:


> Isn't GVH owned by HVH too and Jon works for Ernie at least what I read on other places?


No, GVH at least officially isn't owned by HVH.

GVH is entirely on paper owned by Lance Jessurun of Illinois - an early 20's lad.  GVH Jonny owns ZERO on paper is just an employee, but runs whole thing, which makes little to no sense.  Lance is like the invisible man no one has ever dealt with / recalls dealing with.  Odd situation....  Could be a front for CC / others - as they have done similar paper suit stand in owner dude multiple times as a decoy.

HVH is cozy as fnck with GVH and always has been though.b


----------



## drmike (Dec 2, 2014)

I'll throw this randomly in here...

Seems like mom's daycare center is doing something weird.  Like the CC offices they just built out last year on the same road, mom's daycare center is up for lease/rent:

http://www.loopnet.com/xNet/MainSite/Listing/Profile/Profile.aspx?LID=18615151&AID=G_x5t3V9A

Good ole realtor Cliff Jones only has two listings on Loopnet, both for CC property:

http://www.loopnet.com/profile/7377593181/Cliff-Jones/Listings/


----------



## MannDude (Dec 2, 2014)

drmike said:


> GVH is entirely on paper owned by Lance Jessurun of Illinois - an early 20's lad.  GVH Jonny owns ZERO on paper is just an employee, but runs whole thing, which makes little to no sense.


Makes perfect sense.

Invest a little money, start a business, have some kid you play online games with do all the hard work. Few years later, sell for profit.


----------



## drmike (Dec 2, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Makes perfect sense.
> 
> Invest a little money, start a business, have some kid you play online games with do all the hard work. Few years later, sell for profit.


Well based on the ownership and incorporation, Lance could in fact take the company and flip it to CC and pocket the cash.  Or do whatever basically.

Unsure why people who are allegedly intelligent, regardless of age, do deals like this without any real agreement on paper / contract / etc.

Has me wondering how the money man with his big investment is dealing with tax implications of the biz.  All that cabbage GVH prints, well taxes can't just be ignored.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 2, 2014)

Couldn't do an agreement on paper because little Johnny Wonder was a minor.  In fact, if GVH is legitimately registered and paying its taxes, they could get slammed brutally on labor laws regarding employing children (limited number of hours, etc).

If they're not paying taxes, then they can get slammed even harder.  I'd get a good laugh no matter which way that went, so I'd call it a win-win.


----------



## Steven F (Dec 2, 2014)

drmike said:


> Well based on the ownership and incorporation, Lance could in fact take the company and flip it to CC and pocket the cash.  Or do whatever basically.
> 
> Unsure why people who are allegedly intelligent, regardless of age, do deals like this without any real agreement on paper / contract / etc.
> 
> Has me wondering how the money man with his big investment is dealing with tax implications of the biz.  All that cabbage GVH prints, well taxes can't just be ignored.


You have to make money to pay taxes...


----------



## drmike (Dec 2, 2014)

Steven F said:


> You have to make money to pay taxes...


Oh they make money, believe me.  Might not be at levels some say or others think, but post-costs certainly have been tidy stacks of cash left over.

Then again, that's the story of low cost margin management.  Lots of companies flush with customers and after servers, overhead, related expenses percentage remaining is in single digits.


----------

